

John McAfee’s BlackCert launches with unlimited use SSL certificates from $29 - anonthai
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2015/08/18/exclusive-john-mcafees-blackcert-launches-with-unlimited-use-ssl-certificates-from-29/

======
duskwuff
$29 seems kind of ridiculous when "free" is right around the corner:

[https://letsencrypt.org/](https://letsencrypt.org/)

(Even at that, $29 isn't a particularly great price for an SSL certificate. If
you shop around, you can get them from reputable CAs for half the price.)

------
ddddddddq
I just want some CA to offer cheap/affordable name constrained CA certs for
domains I own. If I own `foo.com`, I should be able to get a cert that can
sign certs for `foo.com,*.foo.com`.

Yes, yes, DANE, but it's not ubiquitous or even all that widely accepted.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
What aspects of a plain wildcard cert wouldn't work for that?

~~~
duskwuff
"Affordable". Most CAs charge exorbitant prices for wildcard certificates; 10x
the price of a normal cert isn't unusual.

------
FireBeyond
Yeah, a little misleading. $29 is an intro price for a Standard domain-
validated SSL cert.

A multi-domain cert (which is cool), $149/yr for 3 domains, +$40 for each
additional.

Wildcard, $150/yr.

EV Wildcard, $380/yr.

Unified Cert, $570/yr.

